# Teneis una buena fuente con el lm723



## matiasVA (Oct 4, 2007)

Como andan?
Es mi primer post en el foro y los saludo a todos porque esta muy bueno
Tengo un Trafo de 15Vx2 de 3A, voy a usar un 723 como regulador y un 2n3055 de potencia.
Ahora la duda que tengo es, puedo hacer que regule de 1.2V a 24V?
Pregunto eso porque eh visto que despues del rectificador la tension se va por encima de los 30V y me paso de los limites del 723.

PD: si me falto algo disculpen


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 4, 2007)

Si no me acuerdo mal. El voltaje pico de la alterna sinusoidal el el voltaje nominal por raiz cuadrada de dos. (capaz no fisica dos paso hace un tiempo ya).
Ese voltaje pico es lo que te queda despues de rectificarlo.
Si eso esta bien, el voltaje que te queda seria  15*2^(1/2)=21,21V. eso por cada salida.
Tendrias que ver que limites tiene tu regulador. El LM 317 creo que ya no te anda. creo que es hasta 37 de entrada habria que revisar puedes pensar en alguna otra opcion o cambiar el transformador. El que tu mencioanas no lo conozco pero habria que ver la datasheet.
Si alguien ve que mande fruta que me corrija.
De cualquier manera espero haberte ayudado en algo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

El LM723 te permite hasta 40 V

http://www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/LM723.PDF

Ejemplo de fuente como para un transmisor de RF


----------



## matiasVA (Oct 6, 2007)

gracias
Ya que estoy me saco dudas.
El transformador dice 15Vx2 y del secundario salen 3 cables. Que tipo de puente rectificador necesito. Hay alguna conexion para que me entregue 27V y menos de 35V?
Asi puedo entrar tranquilo al lm723 gracias

PD: si hay algun post que explique las conexiones para rectificar la corriente comuniquenmelo gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola a todos
Fogonazo te agradeceria si pudieses compartir cuales son las caracetristicas de esa fuente, es decir su corriente maxima y demas detalles operacionales. 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

matiasVA: Tu transformador te dara segun lo conectes y rectifiques +- 21VCC, 42VCC o 21VCC. Desgraciadamente no hace milagros.


electroaficionado: Toda la información
http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm

Con esta configuracion logre 45 A en 13.7 VCC con una estabilidad excelente y 25mVCA de riple a plena carga y sin supercondensadores, Si te interesa fijate el tiristor a la salida, esta configurado como proteccion contra sobretensiones muy habitual en fuentes para equipos de RF.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesante lo de la proteccion.
Dime si entendi bien, Si la tensión es muy alta salta el zenner azul y activa el tiristor que a su vez abre el otro tiristor de descarga?
Se ve un lindo circuito para una fuente de alta potencia. 45 A pequeña corriente. =P


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Ante una sobretension quema el fusible que esta a la entrada de la fuente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2007)

¿ Que tension rectificada deseas:  +- 21VCC, 42VCC o 21VCC. ?

Segun esto el esquema


----------



## matiasVA (Oct 9, 2007)

gracias
necesito 21VCC.
Que que utilidad se le da a la +-VCC?
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Las tensiones +- se emplean en amplificador de audio, para alimentar IC, en general para aplicaciones en que la salida pueda tener valores + o - respecto de masa (Cero)

Para conseguir tu alimentacion de 21 VCC necesitas 2 diodos, cada uno conectado a una rama del transformador, la union de estos sera tu positivo y el negativo sera el punto medio del transformador

Coneccionado:
Salida de rama (I) del transformador ----> Anodo diodo----> Catodo diodo al catodo del otro diodo
Salida de rama de (II) transformador ----> Anodo diodo----> Catodo diodo al catodo del otro 

Union de los catodos sera el positivo
Punto medio del transformador sera el negativo

La


----------



## mcrven (Oct 10, 2007)

matiasVA, si rectificas los 30VAC con puente, la tensión final DC será de VAC X 1.4142 = 42.4VDC aprox.

La diferencial Entrada/Salida será de VDC - Vout = 42.4 - 24 = 18.4VDC. Eso no es muy bueno, pero tampoco muy malo.

Utiliza el integrado L146CB de ST. Es una copia del LM723 para HV: 60V, y ponle buen disipador al TR de Bypass.

También puedes hacer llegar Vout a 40VDC y así no se pierde mucho.

mcrven


----------



## Juannob (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas a todos, estoy empezando con un proyecto, quiero hacer una fuente pero nunca trabaje con cosas de electronica, estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica, o sea que algo de teoria tengo, estoy en segundo, pero cero practica, tampoco fui a un colegio tecnico, o sea no se por donde arrancar. Mi duda es que no se como empezar, no se si hacerla en pcb lo cual nunca trabaje o en una placa universal lo cual tampoco trabaje, no se como unir cada elemento en fin nada de nada se, queria saber si alguien es tan amable para dejarme cierto links y pasos a seguir aca les dejo el modelo de la fuente que quiero hacer, traten de no usar tantas palabras tecnicas que soy medio burro, desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen la molestia.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2008)

Si queres hacer una fuente de uso general y estas arrancando desde cero ese es el peor circuito que pudiste elegir.  No solo por lo complicado, sino porque para uso general es una cagada.

Los cuatro BC327 y todos los componentes asociados forman una proteccion por sobrecorriente conocida como 'de repliegue' o 'fold back'. Cuando hay  un pico extra de corriente la fuente se te apaga,  si estas alimentando un circuito que tiene electroliticos en la entra de tension, el transitorio de encendido te apaga la fuente => es mas lo que molesta que lo que ayuda.

Buscate circuitos de aplicacion de cualquier regulador integrado popular como el LM723 o el LM317 que son mucho mas sencillos.


----------



## lelguea (Feb 6, 2008)

la primera pregunta a responder es:
¿Para que va a utilizar esa fuente?
Algunos tips:
Si solo requieres 5 y 12 volts, puede utilizar una fuente de una Pc que ya no utilices o conseguir una a muy buen precio.
Si la requieres como una herramienta para continuar con otros proyectos, puede empezar un un regulador economico como el lm317 (anexo link de un muy buen fabricante, y  donde puesdes solicitar muestras gratis http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM317.html) y requiere muy pocos componentes: dos capacitores y 2 resistencias.
La desventaja de este circuito es la poca corriente comparada con otros diseños, pero seguramente funcionara con el transformador que tienes.
Si lo que quieres en una fuente para algun amplificador de sonido, el diseño, lo puedes hacer con base a la necesidad de voltaje y/o corriente que requieres.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 6, 2008)

Me parece que juan lo que quiere es aprender y, viéndolo así, coincido con los demás en que está volando muy alto. Para un experto con muchos circuitos construidos con éxito, ese circuito es de risa pero, para alguien, como dice Juan, sin experiencia práctica de ningún tipo, sólo ensamblar la fuente básica de ese circuito debe ser, de por sí, todo un reto. Ah... Y que funcione claro está.

Te sugiero, Juan, que armes sólo la parte primaria de ese circuito: Interruptor, transformador, puente de diodos y capacitor.

Puedes consultar a medida que vas progresando. De momento no es necesario que utilices un PCB para eso. Constrúyelo conectando los componentes entre sí, sólo para que funcione y tengas la oportunidad de tenerlos en la mano, ver cómo son, conectarlos adecuadamente y, aprender.

Recuerda que necesitarás algunas herramientas: pinza de puntas finas, tenaza para cortar pequeña, destornilladores, cautín para soldar - 25 ~ 30 W - y un multímetro modesto para medir o probar.

Quedamos esperando tus comentarios: mcrven


----------



## Juannob (Feb 7, 2008)

mcrven muchas garcias por tu respuesta y gracias a todos pero yo apuntaba a lo que dice mcreven, aunque este en segundo de ingenieria, de tecnicatura, o sea de trabarjar en la parte practica de circuitos tengo cerooo, no se nada, por eso queria empezar con algo basico, tengo todos los componentes de esa fuente, que me conviene empezar a hacer, quiero empezar con algun proyecto algo, no tengo nada en mente, que me recomendas y que pasos debo seguir, desde ya muchas gracias y aprecio mucho la ayuda de todos en este foro, son muy buena onda.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

Lo que haces esta perfecto, nada mas que justo ese circuito no era mas indicado, eso no quiere  decir que no te va a servir el material que tenes, los que importan (los + caros) sirven para hacer cualquier otra.

Un elemento indispensable es una fuente, bien como proyecto inicial, pero no es necesario que sea para una rango grande de tension y buena corriente, porque cuando te pongas a hacer un diseño, con una sola fuente te vas a morir de angustia.

Si el transformador que tenes tiene tiene punto medio seria mas util armar una fuente con tensiones regulables +23 y -23  (simetricas o independientes) que una simple de 46V.

Si el transformador tiene derivaciones de menos tension (o es de menos tension) te conviene  armarlo usando la proteccion de corriente del 723 (que en ese circuito no se usa)


----------



## Juannob (Feb 8, 2008)

Y vos con que fuente me recomendas a empezar, yo lo que pasa es que no se como arrancar, disculpen mi ignorancia pero es asi no puede ser que este en segundo de ingenieria y no sepa nada, o sea me quiero poner las pilas y me gusta ademas todo esto. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

Al transformador ya lo tenes?  De cuanto es?


----------



## Juannob (Feb 9, 2008)

tengo un transformador de +-36voltios, y tengo todos los componentes necesarios para la fuente que les puse pero comop ustedes dicen es un proyecto demasiado complejo compo para empezar.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

A que te referis con +-36 ?   
Es un solo bobinado de 36Vca ?
Son dos bobinados de 18Vca ?  (comercialmente 18V por rama o 18+18 )
Son dos bobinados de 36Vca ? (comercialmente  36V por rama o 36+36)


----------



## Juannob (Feb 10, 2008)

La caja dice 36+36 vca, creo que la salida son de 36 voltios de un lado y 36 voltios del otro cable, dando una tension total de de 72 voltios, creo. Espero tu respuesta, gracias por preocuparte.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2008)

Si queres aprovechar que ya tenes los componentes armalo asi. (ver circuito original retocado)
Lo recomendado seria un transformador mas chico y de menos tension, cosa de armar con pocos elementos externos fuentes en base al LM723 o partidas con LM317/LM337 .


----------



## Juannob (Feb 14, 2008)

Disculpa que no conteste antes, buenisimo esta es la fuente que tengo que armar entonces pero queria saber como arranco, que es lo primero que hago se que suena muy ignorante pero es que estoy empezando de cero. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-muy-estable-11731/


----------



## funkenderstadt (Dic 11, 2008)

Teneis algun link o algun buen esquema de una fuente con el LM723 con limitador de corriente de a partir de 10 A , gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm


----------



## funkenderstadt (Dic 11, 2008)

Gracias amigo, teneis algo mas potente y con un solo secundario de transformador, es que tengo un transformador "prestado" de 12 V y 10 A , creo que era de algun sistema de lamparas halogenas o algo asi, pero tiene una pinta estupenda para alguna aplicacion similar a la que os hablo... Pero es que me encanta el 723, tengo el libro de la torres portero , pero acepto sujerencias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2008)

Ambas fuentes se pueden ampliar para mayor corriente.


----------



## funkenderstadt (Dic 12, 2008)

Hum, tambien es un esquema cojonudo esta fuentecita de ADO KIT , la hice dos veces y un transformador dual de 2x36 V dos veces lo estropeo , por que los de ado no tuvieron en cuenta que la tension eficaz que sale del condensador no son 72 V sino 72x raiz de 2 , que salen unos 101, Voltios... Os lo agradezco mucho , pero yo necesito una cortocircuitable , tengo varios esquemas conseguidos de estas paginas que me sorprende que no las allais encontrado, tienen la salvedad de que estan en ingles, pero hoy por hoy , saber electronica sin saber ingles , es como querer saber jugar al futbol y no querer hacer ciertos ejercicios de calentamiento antes de entrar en el campo... Vereis las paginas son estas :

http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/

De esta pagina fuentes parecidas , que dan menos corriente con el LM723 son estas :

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/power-supply/regulator-0-30v-2a-by-ic-723-2n3055/
http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/...lts-25a-variable-power-supply-using-lm723.jpg

Esta esta direccion sacada de esta pagina que tambien viene el esquema que me habeis pasado , de la fuente de ADO , que si no lo sabiais, el que no encuentre el transistor 2SD , lo puede sustituir por un 2N3055 perfectamente :

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...-2a-by-ic-lm723-transistor-2n3055-bd140-a671/

Esta este que da 5A :

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/power-supply/supply-regulator-0-30v-5a-by-ic-723-2n3055-2part/

Esta este que no es con el 723, es con el 741, pero internamente un 723 es parecido a esto:

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...-0-30v-1a-by-ic-741-transistor-2n3055-2n3565/

Esta esta fuente matona con el lm338 que es capaz de dar hasta 20 A:

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/power-supply/high-power-supply-regulater-0-30v-20a-by-lm338/

esta esta que es de 2A que podria modificarse:

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...-2a-by-ic-lm723-transistor-2n3055-bd140-a671/

otra mas :

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/power-supply/regulator-0-30v-2a-by-ic-723-2n3055/

oooooootra mas :

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...ply-regulator-0-30v-5a-by-lm723-ca31402n3055/

Para el que no lo sepa el CA3140 es como el LM741 pero en tecnologia CMOS ...

y va otra:

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/power-supply/l146lm327-power-supply-variable-regulator-0-40v-1a/

y va otra con el lm317:

http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...-regulatable-0-28v-20amp-by-lm317-and-2n3055/

En fin... Hay muchos esquemas pero os consultaba si teniais alguno mejor... 















http://www.soselectronic.com/?searchstring=power+supply&str=378


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola amigos , estoy creando un regulador de tensión tipo simetrica para una fuente de alimentacion. Poseo de un transformador helicoidal de 2 bobinas dobles con sistema de salida +12 +12 y entrada de 220 a carga a soportar de 5 amperios por bobina.

ahora vienen lo bueno, quiero construir una fuente de laboratorio q me entrege 12 +/- 5 amp, para aporvechar este transformador, quiero acoplarle un regulador lm723 que por lo que dicen es muy preciso, tengo circuitos de este regulador pero en positivo , solo para fuentes normales ((por ejemplo el de la foto)) , pero quiero utilizarlo tambien para que regule tensión negativa (-12v) con ese amperaje.

en la imagen sale un regulador estabilizador de 0.5 a 30v pero asta carga de 2amp, no se como sacar el regulador para el negativo.

la otra opcion que tengo en montar una serie de lm317 en paralelo y para el negativo lo mismo en lm337 y dejar a un lado el lm723.

¿  hay otra idea posible?

un saludo  amigos¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

Te hago una recomendación desinteresada.
Si estas por hacer una fuente de alimentación para ensayos de electrónica, en vez de hacer una fuente simétrica, mejor es que hagas un par de fuentes positivas e independientes. Haciendo tienes dos fuentes positivas (o negativas, segun de donde mires) que pueden estar referidas a la misma o diferente masa, o una fuente simétrica conectando ambas en serie y tomando la masa del punto de unión del + de una fuente con el - de la otra, o cualquier otra combinación que se te ocurra.

Vas gastar lo mismo y vas a tener mucha mayor flexibilidad de uso y en este caso, zafás de buscar o diseñar un circuito equivalente negativo con el 723.

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

ok amigo , muchas gracias , lo que pasa que con este 723 y ese circuito solo puedo aprovechar 2 amperios y yo quiero aprovechar los 5 que me entrega el transformador, de ese circuito tendria que montarle 2 2n3055 en paralelo y ya tendria 4 amperios de consumo y con 3 2n3055 tendria suficiente para entregar los 5A que me proporciona el transformador. como veis en este dibujo rapido el transformador tiene 2 salidas que puedo aprovechar para crear 2 fuentes independientes, como lo veis?

un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> ok amigo , muchas gracias , lo que pasa que con este 723 y ese circuito solo puedo aprovechar 2 amperios y yo quiero aprovechar los 5 que me entrega el transformador, de ese circuito tendria que montarle 2 2n3055 en paralelo y ya tendria 4 amperios de consumo y con 3 2n3055 tendria suficiente para entregar los 5A que me proporciona el transformador. como veis en este dibujo rapido el transformador tiene 2 salidas que puedo aprovechar para crear 2 fuentes independientes, como lo veis?



Ese es exactamente el tipo de transformadorr que debes usar para lo que te  he recomendado. Lo entendíperfectamente cuando lo diiste en el primer post.

Y no te hacen falta tantos transistores para 5 Amp. Con un solo 2N3055 te alcanza para manejar los 5 Amp. sin problemas si le pones un disipador de calor adecuado.

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias ezavalla , aver como me sale este proyectito  sin ustedes me quedaria pillado jejeje , gracias 

bueno otra duda, si este circuito que puse al principio dice como maximo 2 amperios , eso tendra que ser o porque el chip lm723 no soporta mas de 2 amperios o algun componente no soporta mas corriente de esos 2 amperios... esque me quede con la duda .. 

un saludo amigos y buenas noches , hasta mañana.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Ok muchas gracias ezavalla , aver como me sale este proyectito  sin ustedes me quedaria pillado jejeje , gracias
> 
> bueno otra duda, si este circuito que puse al principio dice como maximo 2 amperios , eso tendra que ser o porque el chip lm723 no soporta mas de 2 amperios o algun componente no soporta mas corriente de esos 2 amperios... esque me quede con la duda ..
> 
> un saludo amigos y buenas noches , hasta mañana.



No es por eso, es por que tiene una resistencia en serie (esa de 0.1 ohm) que controla el limite de corriente que impone el chip. Si lo quieres aumentar solo tienes que disminuir ese valor en proporcion a cuantos quieres aumentar el límite de corriente. Descarga el datasheet del LM723 para que veas los detalles.

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

hola amigos, ezavalla , he estado buscando mas resistencias con un valor mas pequeño que la de 0.1ohm y aqui en mi isla no las tienen, y menos de 10W. pasaria algo grave si anulo esa resistencia y lo pongo directo?

un saludo¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, ezavalla , he estado buscando mas resistencias con un valor mas pequeño que la de 0.1ohm y aqui en mi isla no las tienen, y menos de 10W.



Es que no hay valores menores de 0.1 ohm. Pero podes poner varias iguales en paralelo, con lo que le valor resultante es el valor de una resistencia dividido por la cantidad que has puesto en paralelo. Haciendo esto, la potencia de la resistencia resultante es la suma de las potencias de cada resistencia.



			
				Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> pasaria algo grave si anulo esa resistencia y lo pongo directo?



Ni idea, hay que revisar la hoja de datos, pero probablemente debas cambiar en poco el esquema.

Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OSTRAS¡¡¡ es verdad ¡ no me acordaba de eso, lo siento amigo por las molestias , esque todavia estoy algo verde con cosas que se estudian , pero no se practican en el momento .... eso lo que pasa al quien estudia pero no lo practica.

pero otra cosa , si bajo el valor de la resistencia de 0.1ohm , tendria que modificar las 2 resistencias que forman en U con esa resistencia , porque si no el calculo de señal al 723 va a dar erroneo. bueno voy y lo miro en el pdf del 723.

un saludo y de nuevo gracias


----------



## kagiva (May 18, 2009)

Hola, saludos a todo el mundo.

 Amigo Fortivo, en tu esquemático, creo que hay un error, ya que las tres resistencias que tienes en el emisor
del 2N3055 forman una red sin sentido. Creo que la resistencia debe ir conectada a la patilla 3 del LM723 y
por lo tanto, la unión actual de la patilla 3 a la salida, se debe cortar. Con esto si se produce una comparación
entre la tensión a extremos de la resistencia de paso de 0'1 ohmio (que para ese fin se ha dispuesto) entre
las patillas 2 y 3.

 Claro que ese es mi punto de vista y según las hojas del fabricante.

 Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (May 22, 2009)

kagiva dijo:
			
		

> . . .  Amigo Fortivo, en tu esquemático, creo que hay un error . . .



  Primero a preparar y tomar con calma una aromatica . . .  

 A continuacion me dispongo a bajar el datasheet . . .  

  Y luego de pensar, repasar la hoja de datos, asimilar la idea de kagiva y confrontar con otros diagramas de fuentes que tengo a la mano. . .  

Si estoy de acuerdo, que debe hacerse esa coreccion al circuito:


----------



## mariachy (Sep 8, 2009)

hola foreros

estoy pensando hacer una fuente programable... la idea es que la fuente tenga 2 tipos de control, uno desde el panel con botones (sin  potenciometro) utilizando un contador acendente, descendente y un dac (conversor digital analogo) esto yo lo utilizaria como la referencia de voltage para atacar el pin de ajuste de un lm 317 un lm723 o un circuito transistorizado, aun no lo se...

y el otro control seria desde el computador... conectar el puerto de impresora a la fuente y con un programa que pienso hacer en vb6 y controlar la fuente enviando codigos a la fuente y atacando al dac... la idea sera 10v ENTER!!! y vuala la fuente ya esta entregando 10v

pienso trabajar con un dac de 8 bits y asi tendre una resolucion de voltage aceptable, pensando en un voltage maximo de 22v por polo de la fuente osea +-22v serian 22/256 = 85mv por cuenta para lograr el primer volt tendriamos que dar un tren de 10 o 12 pulsos y desde el pc solamente con un click

la idea de que sea programable le da otro toque a la fuente, quedaria atras eso de hacerle punteria al potenciometro para que entregue un voltage preciso 5v o 12v
se le podria pedir a la fuente que entregue hasta señales... trenes de pulso o hasta senoidales
 todo eso modificando el programa hecho en vb6 tambien el computador podria monitorear la corriente que la fuente esta consumiendo o hasta indicar un peak, informaciónrmarnos sobre corriente limite y todo eso... eso pienso lograrlo con un "adc" (conversor analogo digital) y ocupar el puerto paralelo como bidireccional

 todo esto ovbiamente con un voltimetro digital hecho con el icl7107 para monitoriar el voltage que realente sale de la fuente

bueno es una idea quese me ocurrio hoy, ya que necesito una fuente de poder definitiva para mi laboratorio y esto me parecio util (o extravagante no se) jejeje

que opinan ustedes me imagino que muchos aca tienen mas cancha que yo, mi duda es, sera una fuente estable, tendra algun inconveniente?? desde mi punto de vosta no veo ningun problema??? que opinan???

salu2 y gracias....

pd:no se si estara posteado, por lomenos busque algo similar y no encontre, salu2

espero sus opiniones


----------



## mariachy (Sep 9, 2009)

vamos... como nadie opina... sera muy complicaco que esta fuente entregue voltage continuo como alterno segun yo necesite? es decir pedirle 22v ac o 5v ac y despues pedirlos en dc....

en mi opinion la idea es buena... tengo todo en la mente para empezar a hacerlo... lamentablemente mi trabajo no me deja mucho tiempo... pero apenas pueda le echo manos a la orba...

que plataforma sera la mejor para controlar la fuente.. yo tengo opensado vb6 por la visual que tiene... pero hay alguna otra que me recomienden?

gracias salu2


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola tu idea esta bastante interesante, nose como contralarias la AC, yo armaria primero la parte más simple con el lm317 y probar si anda, despues ir agregandole más cosas...contanos cualquier avance...

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola, excelente la idea. te comento que tengo seguramente en mis archivos una fuente controlada por ordenador y una fuente (separada de la anterior) controlada digitalmente. Buscare la información y la subo para empezar a concretar tu proyecto. Posiblemente podamos llegar a buen puerto con algo sumando los dos proyectos mas las buenas nuevas ideas!.

saludos

Aca la fuente controlada digitalmente. es de elektor un poco vieja pero seguramente puesdes utilizar y mejorar la idea.

Espero que te sirva saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## mariachy (Sep 10, 2009)

hola, gracias por los comentarios...

ahora pensandolo bien pienso transistorizar para hacer la regulacion de la fuente... me recomiendan eso o es mas estable el lm723???

para controlar el ac... me imagino que te refieres a hacer voltaje ac...

bueno pienso utilizar 2 dac0800 uno para la fuente positiva y otro para la fuente negativa...

el control manual no tendra tanto dominio de los voltages como el desde el pc como tengo 2 dac pienso darle a uno la orden de hacer el mediociclo positivo y el otro para hacer el negativo... el software se encargara de eso tambien se podra ajustar la frecuencia entre 50 o 60hz o mas talvez tambien el software podria llevar distintas opciones de forma de onda... tren de pulso, triangular o frecuencias complejas... bueno desde el pc se podra hacer lo que sea...

lo que me complica hasta ahora seria el cruce por 0 ya que es muy dificil hacer una fuente que parta desde 0v con buena potencia... por eso pienso en transistorizar... pero bueno esto esta en pañales aun tambien quiero monitoriar corriente desde el puerto usandolo como bidireccional... si indago un poco mas en vb6 podria hasta hacer unn grafico de la corriente consumida haciendo una especie de osciloscopio de corriente desde el pc jejjejejej

bueno mi imaginacion no tiene limite con esto... apenas pueda empezare a jugar con mis protoboard aver que logro...

salu2 y gracias


----------



## mariachy (Sep 10, 2009)

oigan tengo otra duda aver si algien me la aclara de pasadita...hace tiempo compre una fuente de poder en una desarmaduria con 2 condensadores de 22000uf /40v son inmensos... segun lo que yo se... mientras mayor sea el condensador menor sera el rizado... en tonces en definitivas cuentas mientras mas grande el condensador mejor entonces con esos super condensadores deveria andar de lujo cierto???perdon la pregunta... tengo esa duda por que una vez lei por ahi esto (y le encontre cierta logica) como el condensador de descargara muy lentamente al ser muy grande el tiempo de conduccion en los diodos sera muy reducido ya que la mayoria del tiempo el condensador sera el encangado de entregar voltage y el momento de llegar al umbral de conduccion del diodo (0.7v) sera minimo... me digeron que esto en definidas cuentas me afecta en la corriente que yo puedo exigirle a mi circuito dicen que mientras menos sea el tiempo de conduccion de los diodos de menos corriente dispongo...yo creo que no deviera existir problema, pero como digo le encuentro cierta logica a esa teoria...pd: no quiero desvirtuar el mismo tema que yo cree pero es una duda que tengo hace un tiempo salu2 y gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## mariachy (Sep 10, 2009)

miren aca esta una imagen de como esta quedando el programa... bueno virtualmente tengo solamente hecha la caja jejeejej por que el programa dentro aun no tiene nada jejjejeejej 

sigo comentando mientras avance...

salu2


----------



## laprast (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola, muy buenas a todos.
Tengo el siguiente problema con el transistor de paso en una fuente de alimentación regulado por el IC LM723. Dicha fuente, a partir de 24V AC, convierte en 24DC y ofrece como maximo 2A.
Tengo diseñado un circuito de protección contra cortocircuito que consiste en inhibir el integrado mediante un pequeño transistor (BC847).
La fuente, a plena carga aguanta bien los 48W que tiene que entregar.
Cuando simulo un cortocircuito, es decir, uno las bornas de salida directamente, el transistor de paso gordo (BCX33C) se estropea, no es que se queme, sino que el colector y el emisor se unen dando continuidad. Por consiguiente, la tensión de entrada es la misma que la de salida, tirando abajo la fuente de alimentación y obligando a sustituir el transistor. Esto que os escribo, me ha pasado con unos 20 transistores, asique por deducción algo creo que estoy haciendo mal.
Una vez estropeado el transistor, haciendo la prueba del diodo con un multímetro, entre base y emisor, me da 0,6V y entre base y colector 0,6V también, no obstante, el emisor y colector dan continuidad.
¿Me podéis ayudar para determinar qué es exactamente lo que produce este problema?
Si necesitais el esquema de la fuente os lo pondré inmediatamente. Me teneis que ayudar porque ya estoy desesperado.
Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## deivy_nata (Sep 22, 2009)

con lo que dices no lo entiendo muy bien, si pones un esquema a lo mejor te puedo ayudar mas, supongo que sera una tonteria

la salida del lm723 no se puede quedar totalmente al aire lo suyo es poner una resitencia con un led para que haga de carga cuando no conectas nada

pon el esquema y te ayudare mas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

amigo, si no quieres quemar el transistor no pongas en corto la salida.

es así de simple.

al cortocircuitar, la tension emisor colector es maxima y la corriente tambien y es obvio que se funda elt ransistor.


----------



## laprast (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola deivy_nata, gracias por mostrar tu interés y perdón por la tardanza de la respuesta, se nota la diferencia horaria respecto a America.
Yendo al tema en cuestión, la verdad que una imagen vale más que mil palabras, asi que me veo obligado a colgar el esquema del circuito. Es este que adjunto.

Insisto de que si teneis alguna duda del funcionamiento de la fuente me pregunteis.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> amigo, si no quieres quemar el transistor no pongas en corto la salida.
> 
> es así de simple.
> 
> al cortocircuitar, la tension emisor colector es maxima y la corriente tambien y es obvio que se funda elt ransistor.



DJ DRACO, se nota de que eres una persona conformista y solucionas los problemas a la ligera, pero por favor, no ofendas a los que queremos estudiar la esencia de la electrónica.
Esta fuente tiene que estar preparada contra los cortocircuitos, ya que las cargas que van a ser alimentadas pueden venir defectuosas, incluso en algún momento accidentalmente  podemos unir los bornes. De esta manera no tengo que sustituir ningun componente de la fuente a la hora en que haya un cortocircuito.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 3, 2009)

que alguien cierre este tema, nadie presto atensión, una pena, asi que me conservare la información y desarrollo de este proyecto para mi por falta de apoyo, le agradezco a quienes si comentaron y me restaron su atensión (juan jose y vegetal digital)

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

*Normas del Foro: 2.4*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, *ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo tema. *Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

En lugar de agregar nuevos mensajes, edita los ya publicados.

Edit:
Leete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...sta-delek-elektor-eletronic-1991-n-7-a-21979/


----------



## mariachy (Nov 4, 2009)

pero el link que me mostraste no tiene relacion con lo que yo estoy desarrollando, la fuente no esta hecha solo de componentes discretos, nesesita conversores analogo a digital y digital a analogo y un circuito regulador para la salida gobernado y monitoriado por estos dos conversores, la idea de todo este control y monitoreo es que permita una comunicacion con el computador por el puerto de impresora, la idea es que se pueda controlar los voltages desde el pc y desde el panel, y tambien que el pc vea las corrientes consumidas, se podrian pedir voltages simetricos o hasta alternos y con distintas formas de onda, en definitiva, se podrian generar voltages alternos, continuos o simetricos con solo un click, y como el pc tambien vigilaria las corrientes se podria hacer una proteccion de sobrecorriente via software el soft lo estoy desarrollando en vb6 

por mas que busque en el foro no encontre nada parecido, por eso postie la idea... 

porfavor si tu sabes de algun proyecto parecido dejame el link para ver si me sirve de ayuda. 

gracias


----------



## dragondgold (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola. Pues resulta que me he construido una fuente de alimentación de 3 amperios que regula de 0 a 30V en dos rangos. EL rango bajo va de 0 a 7V y el alto de 7 a 30V. Pero resulta que el integrado LM723 se me quema siempre. Una vez se me quemo porque un diodo de la entrada se quemo, otra vez se quemo cuando subí la tensión a 20V y otra vez se quemó cuando conecte una carga durante 1 minuto aproximadamente a 18V.
Lo extraño es que es siempre el IC ya que lo cambio y todo anda bien y el fusible no salta nunca y el IC ni absolutamente ningún componente se calienta en lo más mínimo y yo ya no se que es no se que hacer!! El de la casa de electrónica donde compro dice que ese integrado es muy común, me dijo que son una porquería porque se queman siempre. Es esto siempre o estoy haciendo algo mal? Les adjunto el esquema por si quieren revisarlo.


----------



## totoxa (Ene 21, 2010)

Aquí esta mi fuente que he diseñado, en el simulador funciona bien, pero aun no tengo todos los materiales para hacer un prototipo y ver como funciona en la realidad.







Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia??


----------



## XJoseph (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola 

Soy alguien que comienza a sumergirse en el mundo de la electrónica y aunque todavía soy algo inexperto me apasiona mucho el tema de las fuentes reguladas. 

Justo en este momento, después de haber conocido los reguladores lm317, lm350, lm338, etc y construir una fuente de 1.2-30v 2.7A; me encontró con el lm723 que me causa mucha curiosidad. Es  por esto, que ahora quiero construir una fuente  empleando este elemento, pero antes me gustaría saber ustedes  que opinarían si le cambio el  transformador por uno que tengo sin hacer nada (tengo un transformador de 30Vac  a  4A).

Tendría que modificar el diseño? 
les dejo la simulación. 
"que opinan ?"

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Dpineda (May 21, 2010)

Chicos, les dejo los diseños de placas y sheets de estas fuentes por si necesitan usar.
El diseño para cargador simplemente le cambian la relacion de resistencias para el voltaje que deseen.

Utilice un regulador lm723 y elementos que se encuentran en cualquier tienda de electronica.

El programa es el proteus 7.2 para ver funcionando el circuito y editar el pcf.

Vienen los pdf para imprimir en placa.

ADemas viene un planilla de calculo en openoffice para obtener otros valors.

Saludos


----------



## Bernardo1 (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola, yo voy a construir una fuente empleando el LM723, y soy novato. Me preocupa el hecho que se queme tan facilmente. No sé que puede pasar ahí. Veo que planteaste el problema hace como 6 meses y no veo respuestas. ¿Has resuelto el problema por alguna otra vía?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

Bernardo1 dijo:


> .....Me preocupa el hecho que se queme tan facilmente. No sé que puede pasar ahí. Veo que planteaste el problema hace como 6 meses y no veo respuestas. ¿Has resuelto el problema por alguna otra vía?



Se quema fácilmente al igual que cualquier otro integrado si se conecta mal o se lo hace trabajar en forma incorrecta.
Yo tengo fuentes armadas con LM723 desde hace mas de 20 años sin ninguna clase de problemas.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 14, 2011)

Sí, es verdad Fogonazo varios colegas míos tienen la misma fuente y no han tenido problemas. Supongo que debe ser algún error en el PCB estoy seguro porque la tensión que alimenta al IC no parece subir mas que la tensión del zener. En cuanto a la fuente por falta de tiempo no la vi más y me las arreglo con una fuente de PC. Lo más probable es que haga un pequeña placa con un LM317 y los 2N3055 para aumentar la corriente es la mejor opción no se que ventaja ofrece este integrado a ver si el maestro fogonazo tiene la respuesta .

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

En el Foro existen 2 proyectos de fuentes 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/

Ambas muy bien documentadas y probadas, ambas con LM723

Si la fuente es sin mayores requerimientos de calidad, un LM317 y un PNP como booster de corriente, alcanzan incluso puede sobrar.

El LM723, ya es un regulador "Fino", de muy alta estabilidad, precisión, bajo ruido, compenzado en temperatura, ideal para fuentes de calidad.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 12, 2011)

R1 no está en un lugar muy adecuado, ya que el regulador no compensa la caída de tensión que se produce en ella.


----------



## Meta (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola:

Tengo dos fuentes de alimentación iguales. Es estabilizada, regulable y cortocicuitable en corriente limitada. Funciona con un LM723. 24V 2.5A.

AL tensión mínima es de 3.4 VDC y ahora le da por soltar 7V. Al subirlo con el potenciómetro se queda donde está y de repende sube. Si lo dejas en cualquier valor de 3.4V y 24V, empieza a oscilar y no se queda quiero.

Pienso dos cosas, o es el potenciómetro que ya es muy viejo y usado, o el condensador grande de filtatrado del puentr rectificador de onda completa, 4 1N4007.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJMXcIKlCfY

Antes esto no pasaba y da la casualidad que son los mismos fallos. 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## alanfr (Jul 16, 2011)

mira a mi me volvio loco el potenciometro, busque por todos lados y al final termino siendo eso,proba de cambiarlo, si podes subir el esquematico asi lo miramos bien! 
saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 16, 2011)

alanfr dijo:


> mira a mi me volvio loco el potenciometro, busque por todos lados y al final termino siendo eso,proba de cambiarlo, si podes subir el esquematico asi lo miramos bien!
> saludos!!



yo pienso igual,si antes no pasaba,cambialo.muy buena fuente,"AGUANTE EL lm723"


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo dos fuentes de alimentación iguales. Es estabilizada, regulable y cortocicuitable en corriente limitada. Funciona con un LM723. 24V 2.5A.
> 
> ...


Lo que te sucede con el LM723 es muy común pero extrañamente poco documentado

El tema cuando oscila es que entrega la maxima tensión.....


Cuando empece un ingeniero amigo y profesor de la universidad católica local

Que me sugirio un interesante probador de transistores con dos CI, un 555 y un 4027

Un dia me hizo la siguiente pregunta, porque ese circuito alimentandolo con la bateria de 9V funciona correctamente y con la fuente (con el 723) se quema el 4027? en ese momento no supe que responder

Pero un dia reparando una radio de auto y ajustada la fuente a 12, y como tenia puesto aún el tester en la alimentación veos que esta se va a 32V la apago desconecto pongo el tester, la enciendo y o sorpesa esta en 12V asi que en esas condiciones la conecto a la radio y al encenderla la fuente trepa a32V, pense que se habria estropeado el transistor de paso o incluso el mismo CI, pero no era eso, alli vino a mi mente la pregunta de aquel ingeniero y lo unico que habia en común es que en ambas habia osciladores, entonces puse unos capacitores entre colector y base, probando con .1 y .47 y la fuente pudo mantener la tensión perfectamente estabilizada

Proba con capacitores de entre .1ufy .47uf si posees osciloscopio mejor, podras ver la oscilación y como se  atenua con los capaciotres entre base y colector de TR regulador


----------



## Meta (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok.

Por ahora sospecho que es el potenciómetro y los condensadores porque son muy viejos.

LM723 parece tener fama, ya es muy viejito. 

Deja ver que será, compraré potenciómetro. Da la casualdiad que son las dos fuentes que me pasa lo mismo. Sólo que una lo hizo años antes que la otra.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

Hace como quieras, pero la oscilacíón no la causa un pote gastado, ni un condensador, se produce cuando hay un sonsumo alternante y si la fuente no tien eos capacitores que te dijo oscila pero no por si misma

El 723 es uno de los mejore reguladores que existen, y los problemas que aparecen son por desconocimiento  y nada tiene que ver que sea viejito o no.

He construido muchas fuentes con ese integrado en una multitud de formas, ya que es extremadamente versatil, tiene un refereencia que tieen una estabilidad espectacular

y se sigue fabricando por eso por su gran eficiencia y versatilidad al igual que el 555 o el mítico 2N3055 son clásicos a pruebas de balas

Podes utilzarla en un monton de cosas pero justo la utilzas en algo como lo que te mencione y aparece ese problema, el caso de la radio, esta estaba autoscilando por un problema, ya que alimente con esa fuente cientos de radios y equipos de auto y nunca tuve esa falla, pero tras hacer esa corrección nunca más tuve problemas, de ningún tipo


----------



## Meta (Jul 16, 2011)

Viejito me refiero el mio, unos 13 años o más usándolo, por eso creo que falla. 

Voy a investigar con un tester por toda la fuente antes de comprar nada. Te diré que estoy viendo a fondo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Para descartar el pote, desconectalo y poné dos resistencias en serie (simulando el pote), y fijate con el valor que sale, si oscila, no es solo el pote (o no es el pote).

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Jul 16, 2011)

Buenas:

Pues el condensador grande de entrada no oscila, se queda con 33.5 VDC fijo.

El mínimo de VDC debe ser 3.4V y se me queda en 7.8V.

¿Por qué?

Antes no pasaba, ahora si.

Cuando subo la tensión, intenta mantenerse a 7.8 y eso que ya debería estar en 10VDC. La aguja intenta subir, luego baja a 7.8. Llega el momento se salir de los 7.8V y regula bien, pero da un paso agigantado el cambio de tensión, sobre todo nunca baja lo s7.8 cuando debe ir 3.4V que es el que tiene el diodo zener. Es su función.

A lo mejor es el potenciómetro y todo.

Saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 16, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> Pues el condensador grande de entrada no oscila, se queda con 33.5 VDC fijo.
> El mínimo de VDC debe ser 3.4V y se me queda en 7.8V.
> 
> ¿Por qué?
> ...


El condensador de compensación (100pF) es medio chico para esa configuración, probá con uno de 10nF.

Probablemente ahora se te secó un poco el C de salida y hace que te salte la inestabilidad a baja corriente.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2011)

Te aseguro que no es el pote, fijate como te dijo eduardo el capacitor de salida puede estar seco y si nonca se conecto a una fuente que absorba energia alterna a baja corriente puden pasar 20 años y esa falla no la vas a tener nunca.
De echo alguien que pensaba igual que vos que tiene esa fuente de mucho antes que vos y jamás le paso eso, le puse el mencionadod circuito y tuvo la falla que menciono y esto hace poco y esa fuene que en casi 30 años jamas le paso eso, pero no fallo por que el pote esta gastado, fallo por lo que te menciono, no lo digo porque me parece, lo digo porque me cerciore que era eso. 
No hago electrónica por hobby soy la segunda generación de tencicos y profesionales de la electrónica y ya esta la tercera generación.
No nos manejamo con el me parece, nos manejamos con los principios de le electrónica y haciendo un analisis de las cosas por conocer perfectamente el funcionamiento.

Si no te llega al valor minimo fijate en los componente asociados las resistencias de muestreo y que tensión de referencia esta manejando.

Como hay muchas formas de utilzarlo porque no posteas tu esquema con los valores adoptados

Danos los valores de tensión en las entradas del comparador


----------



## Meta (Jul 17, 2011)

Eduardo

Me vino así, siempre me ha funcionado desde hace más de diez años, en un año cada vez hace cosas raras. Estaba pensando en comprar una placa nueva y modernizar mi fuente para laboratorio y más grande con muchas cosas.

pandacba

A investigar...


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Proba con capacitores de entre .1ufy .47uf si posees osciloscopio mejor, podras ver la oscilación y como se  atenua con los capaciotres entre base y colector de TR regulador


y si le pones a la salida un diodo para que las oscilaciones no afecten a la fuente,o en la salida de la fuente unos capacitores a masa (.1uF .022uF 470pF),asi si alguna frecuencia parasita que trate de entrar a la fuente se vaya a masa,humilde opinion


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 22, 2011)

queridos colegas miren este es mas mejor que ese
Ver el archivo adjunto 55733

Ver el archivo adjunto 55736

Ver el archivo adjunto 56701


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 26, 2011)

ok muchas gracias amigo, haber cual de todos me decido realizar ahora en las vacaciones  saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> queridos colegas miren este _*es mas mejor que ese*_....



 _*!!!! es mas mejor que ese ¡¡¡*_ 



Fortivo dijo:


> ok muchas gracias amigo, haber cual de todos me decido realizar ahora en las vacaciones  saludos.



Por aquí tienes mas opciones y bien documentadas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-fuente-regulable-0-50v-0-5a-9940/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2011)

antoyox dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos un saludo me gustaría saber si me pueden aporta información que ustedes tengan acerca del LM723
> 
> gracias XD


Podes obtenerla vos mismo, bajate la hoja de datos de la web alli tenes toda la info con ejemplo y todo, podes bajar de varios fabricantes  LM723, MC723 y muchos otros, tambien debe haber una serie de NA de aplicación del mimso, si bajas la hoja de Fairchild puede que tengas algo más ya que ellos fueron los creadores del mismo, luego si utilzas el bucador tendras varias aplicaciones que han presentado los forisstas  en la sección fuentes precisamente


----------



## Mafe07 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola!!!!

En la escuela me dejaron un proyecto en la cual tengo que hacer una fuente regulada de 0 a 20v en el cual el principal requisito es la utilización del CI LM723.

Nos proporcionaron un diagrama pero dicen que tiene un error, yo no lo he encontrado, si alguien del foro me puede ayudar a encontrar el error o en dado caso proporcionar otro diagrama que me pueda servir para el proyecto.... se los agradeceré


----------



## shoker4 (Nov 14, 2011)

La hoja de datos del LM723, comparala y vas encontrar el error.

Datasheet LM723


----------



## AMBROSIA (May 11, 2012)

Que tal a todos del foro
amigos  siento una inquietud este es una fuente de poder conmutada de  0-30 V 10A 
mi pregunta es la siguiente:
1.-Se puede modificar  directo regulada no conmutada
2.-la corriente  30 V me parece poco voltaje para 10 amperios e decidido aumentar a 60V  estoy 
en lo correcto
3.- lo que me inquieta es  que no deseo la conmutación que sea directo y no se como empezar ni que parte modificar, quisieras pedirles modificar el circuito si es que se puede realizar


----------



## miguelus (May 11, 2012)

AMBROSIA dijo:
			
		

> Que tal a todos del foro
> amigos  siento una inquietud este es una fuente de poder conmutada de  0-30 V 10A
> mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> 1.-Se puede modificar  directo regulada no conmutada
> ...



Buenas tardes AMBROSIA.
¿De dónde sacas que es una fuente conmutada?.
El esquema que publicas es el de una Fuente Lineal.
La reforma que pretendes para obtener de 0 a 60V será, seguramente, una obra muy compleja.
Primero, tendrías que cambiar el transformador por otro que dé el doble de tensión, igualmente habría que dimensionar los Condensadores de Filtro.
Luego habría que recalcular los valores de casi todos los componentes.
Y una cuestión de suma importancia, tendrías que elegir unos generosos disipadores para los Transistores, ya que la disipación pasaría de 300 a 600watios, una buena estufa 
¿Crees que es necesario tener una fuente con ese rango de Tensión/Corriente?  

Sal U2


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 13, 2012)

Hola gente, estoy intentando diseñar ua fuente regulada negativa y de potencia con un LM 723. La fuente positiva ya esta andando y muy bien. 
El problema esta en la parte negativa, he seguido la hojade datos del LM 723 y he copiado su ciercuito que propone, pero no logro sacar una salida variable. Solo regula a la tensión de referencia.

Estuve viendo en el foro y, solo hablan y detallan muy bien, la parte positiva pero no se habla nada de la parte negativa.

Lei por ahí tambien, de hacer 2 fuentes positivas en serie y sacar un punto medio. No se hasta que punto me conviene aislar la masa de tierra y levantarla de esa manera. No es lo que quiero, porque tendria fuentes dependientes una de la otra.

No quiero ussar los LM 317/337 porque necesito bastante mas estabilidad de la que ellos me pueden brindar.

Me he guiado con este datasheet. En la página 9 esta el circuito que implementé.

Se los agradezco mucho,

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2012)

No necesitas una fuente negativa, puedes hacer una positiva y tomas la conexión a tu circuito con positivo a GND


----------



## cideanda (Ene 18, 2013)

ohh lo que pasa que tengo amplificadores de coche y la fuente con la que los alimento no soporta y se protege (es de 12v 14amp (cuando subo el volumen) y tengo esa fuente de las antiguas como de radios de frecuencia  que me da 25amperes pero la fase de potencia esta completamente dañada solo tengo la fase de regulacion pero como es antigua no hay mucha informacion.
lo que quiero es sacarle 12v a 25amp ah esa fuente (ala antigua)


----------



## vistroni (Ene 18, 2013)

Mientrastanto, ¿cuánta corriente te entrega el transformador (en Amperes). 25 A creo que es mucho

edito: Ah ya leí, pero a ver si de todas formas lo puedes decir.

Por lo pronto tal vez podrías intentar con un diodo zener, su resistencia y el transistor 2n3055 que tienes. Pero te repito que se me hace mucha corriente como para hacer una fuente tan simple.
(Otra opción sería que utilices el buscador del foro para ver si te encuentras algo que te sirva)


----------



## cideanda (Ene 18, 2013)

el transformador me entrega 25 amperes es un tranformador gigantesco y en voltaje arroja 36v y tiene tab ah 18 y 18 y cuanta con varios envoninados de 11v y con tap 5.5 y 5.5 pero aroja 1 amper de corriente en ese embobinado y en la entrada igual cuenta con un tap, y la fuente no es tan simple de echo me sorprendio pondre un diagrama para que usted mismo lo vea

edito: ya busque mas opciones y nada x.x


----------



## zopilote (Ene 18, 2013)

Ya esta todo entendible, se ve que no eres muy comunicativa. lo primero es aprovechar el transformador y para eso nesecita un monton de transistores. El archivo que adjunto tiene una fuente para 12V (13.8V) es para 15A, pero como se ve en la fotos es solo aumentar el numero de transistores (se ve que le aumenta el doble).


----------



## cideanda (Ene 18, 2013)

si muchas gracias por los archivos y ya tengo una mejor idea del todo pero el lm723 no lo tengo puedo remplasarlo por un ca723ce?


----------



## zopilote (Ene 18, 2013)

No es que no lo puedas, sino que no lo quieres. Es la misma mona con diferente marido.


----------



## cvidal (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola. me llamo Cristián y les escribo para pedirles me orienten para resolver el problema que a continuación describo.
Navegando en la web encontré un diagrama para la construcción de una fuente de alimentación regulable en tensión, con limitación de corriente  y cortocircuitable que me pareció muy buena (aparte de que pude conseguir todos los componentes, en especial los semiconductores...)

El asunto es que me dispuse a hacerla, reuní todos los componentes (ningún reemplazo) y traspasé el diagrama y la pbc a Proteus. 

La única modificación que hice fue eliminar un módulo de cristal líquido para indicar voltaje y amperaje pues tengo un voltímetro de esos chinos con panel digital (al cual le agregue en la pcb un pequeño circuito para alimentarlo).


Todo iba viento en popa, monté los componentes y funcionó, al menos el potenciómetro que regula la tensión podía excursionar entre 95 milivoltios y 22,9 votios .

El indicador de cortocircuito al encenderla prendió sin carga, pero regulé un poco el trimpot tp1 y se apagó, como se supone debe hacer pues se enciende al haber corto.

Quise probar si encendía el led del lm741 al cortocircuitar y lo hizo.

El problema viene cuando regulo el potenciómetro de intensidad de corriente. Para saber si entrega entre 20 miliamperios y 2 amperios puse en serie un tester en medición de corriente y situé el potenciómetro pot1 a la mitad. Conecté la fuente y cortocircuité la salida viendo que entregaba 900 miliamperios (casi un amperio), ok, pero al cambiar la posición del potenciometro desde la mitad donde estaba se quemaron los 2n3055...

Ya me ha sucedido dos veces, la primera se quemaron los tip30, un 2n3055 y la resistencia de 1 ohm, los reemplacé y para asegurarme también reemplacé los integrados. La segunda vez funcionó ok con las piezas reemplazadas, dando buena regulación de tensión pero nuevamente al regular la intensidad se quemaron los 2n3055.

Ustedes podrían darme alguna idea al respecto o si existe algún ajuste que debo hacer para que la regulación de intensidad funcione y no me queme más transistores? En el sitio web donde fue publicada habla de cambiar r4 por un trimpot... pero a estas alturas quisiera otra opinión antes de seguir quemando los transistores.

Adjunto mi diseño en Proteus de la fuente original, quizás algo pueda haber mal interpretado.

También adjunto imágenes del diagrama original con los componentes necesarios pues a alguien le puede servir, en él aparece el sitio web fuente.

Quedaré atento a sus comentarios y agradezco si ocupan su valioso tiempo en mi dilema.

Pd: Disculpa Fogonazo por ubicar mal mi "aporte-consulta" en otro lugar, si hay más inconvenientes los resolveré.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 28, 2016)

Consulta gente de foro arme una fuente lm723, transformador 24 volt 2 amper para sacarle 1,5 amper en 18 volt pero cuando le coloco carga se cae a 14 volt y no se porque,  este esquema use si me pueden dar una idea donde esta la falla  se agradece.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2016)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Consulta gente de foro arme una fuente lm723, transformador 24 volt 2 amper para sacarle 1,5 amper en 18 volt pero cuando le coloco carga se cae a 14 volt y no se porque,  este esquema use si me pueden dar una idea donde esta la falla  se agradece.


Hola a todos , caro Don callecuatro1976 te recomendo medir con auxilio de un multimetro la tensión de entrada dese regulador cuando ese es submetido a la carga. Esa tensión tiene que sener ao menos aproximadamente 22Voltios , donde un valor menor que eso lo regulador no logra funcionar a contento. Ahora si la tensión de entrada  del regulador tiene un valor correto te recomendo entonses chequear lo resistor Shunt "R1" , si ese realmente  estas con su valor resistivo correcto , donde un valor major que lo especificado lo regulador baja la tensión de salida porque en realidad estas trabajando en modo protejido y eso ocorre cuando la tensión desahollada sobre lo resistor shunt "R1" sube arriba de 0,6Voltios.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 28, 2016)

Pude lograr una caída de 2 volt solamente cambiando las resistencia de 10k y 3k9 por 21k y 6k8 y logre que funcione mejor pero tendría que ser menor la caida


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2016)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Pude lograr una caída de 2 volt solamente cambiando las resistencia de 10k y 3k9 por 21k y 6k8 y logre que funcione mejor pero tendría que ser menor la caida


2 Voltios aun es una caida demasiada para una fuente regulada basada en un LM723 ,donde  esa caida debe sener en lo maximo de unos 200mV (0,2V).
Algo te va muy malo , cheque las posibilidad que te aclare en mi post anterior 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 29, 2016)

Buenos días

Con el LM723 es relativamente sencillo realizar Fuentes de Alimentación y, además, tenemos la ayuda de los buscadores Google o Bing (o cualquier otro)

Este es uno de los muchos circuitos que podemos encontrar.

http://microhop.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Fuente_LM723.jpg

Incluso, en este Foro, se ha publicado alguna.


Sal U


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 29, 2016)

Si busque muchos circuito y opte por este que lo vi mas sencillo lo que me pasa que se cae 2 volt de tensión con una pequeña carga


----------



## miguelus (Sep 29, 2016)

Buenos días.

¿De qué valor has puesto R1?...

Esta Resistencia limita la Intensidad máxima que dará la fuente.

Por lo que comentas, seguramente la has puesto de un valor muy  superior a 0,33Ω

Cuando conectas algo en la salida... en el Colector del Transistor ¿También cae la tensión?

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿De qué valor has puesto R1?...
> 
> ...


Todo eso ya pregunte, pero sin respuesta aun , quizaz no entiendiste bien mi portuñol  , pero nin eso aclaro 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hice las mediciones y en el colector esta en 25 volt, la resistencia R1 es de 0.27 uso el transistor 2n3055,  capacitor 4700uf y diodos de 3 amper,  se cae en el integrado y no se porque


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 30, 2016)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Hice las mediciones y en el colector esta en 25 volt, la resistencia R1 es de 0.27 uso el transistor 2n3055,  capacitor 4700uf y diodos de 3 amper,  se cae en el integrado y no se porque


?? Eses 25 Voltios medidos en lo colector del 2N3055  son con la carga ligada o no , cuantos voltios tiene sobre lo resistor de 0.33 Ohmios cuando hay carga ??.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 30, 2016)

Una resistencia de 0.27 con una carga de 1 amper,  el tema esta en las resistencia de regulación y compensación voy a poner 3 potes y ir moviendo hasta poder encontrar el porque de la caida


----------



## ciberbang (Oct 8, 2016)

Buenas a todos, antes que nada pido disculpas si cometo algún error o me expreso de forma poco técnica ya que mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy pocos, pero para mi es un lindo hobby que me apasiona y leyendo el foro todos los día aprendo un poquito mas.
Lo que hoy me trae por acá es que estoy queriendo construir una fuente variable a partir de un transformador que tengo de el desaguase de una vieja ups. Estimo que puede entregar unos 20amp y midiendo en vació da 18.5v con punto medio.
Me gusto este circuito por su simpleza y de paso para aprovechar su intensidad. Y de yapa tiene un limitador de corriente que no viene nada mal.
Mis dudas son varias: 
1- Hay alguna forma que le pueda sacar un poco mas de tensión al transformador, para que pueda entregar unos 30v una vez terminada la fuente?
2-Si no entendí mal la fuente puede soportar un cortocircuito, el estar excedido en la intensidad del trafo me puede generar algún problema?
3-Que opinan del circuito? Mis expectativas son tener una fuente de 10A aprox variable entre unos 30v o 36v a 1.5v y si es con control de corriente mejor por mas que no sea demasiado bueno.
Mas adelante pienso añadirle una fuente de poca corriente con un mejor ajuste para trabajos mas delicados.
Link de la fuente http://electronics-diy.com/30v-10a-variable-bench-power-supply.php


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2016)

Tus expectativas me parecen exageradas:
Si tu transformador entrega 18,5Vca consigues unos *26Vcc* rectificados y filtrados, estimo que llegarán a los terminales de salida de tu fuente unos *21Vcc*
Ese transformador *NO* me parece que entregue *20A*


----------



## ciberbang (Oct 8, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tus expectativas me parecen exageradas:
> Si tu transformador entrega 18,5Vca consigues unos *26Vcc* rectificados y filtrados, estimo que llegarán a los terminales de salida de tu fuente unos *21Vcc*
> Ese transformador *NO* me parece que entregue *20A*



Gracias por responder, se que mis expectativas son altas, jaja,para bajar hay tiempo 21v también me sirven.
Las pruebas que le hice al trafo (no se si fueron de la forma correcta) son:
1- sacar  una cuenta midiendo los centimetros del nucleo. Esa me dio 22A 
2-Medí corriente y tension, con una carga hecha con alambre de nicron, no me anime a mas pero por unos cuantos segundos entrego 24A con una tensión de 16.5v sin hacer ningún ruido ni calentar en lo mas mínimo el bobinado.
Por eso decia que estimaba 20A pero puedo estar equivocado, por eso consulto y subi la imagen, tal ves alguien me pueda sacar un poquito de la ignorancia, jaja.


----------



## naxito (Oct 8, 2016)

Pero que medidas tomaste, yo tengo muchos transformadores, y el unico que me levanta 25 amperes a 12 voltios(con posibilidad de mas vueltas) es 4 veces mas grande que el de la foto. Saludos


----------



## ciberbang (Oct 8, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Pero que medidas tomaste, yo tengo muchos transformadores, y el unico que me levanta 25 amperes a 12 voltios(con posibilidad de mas vueltas) es 4 veces mas grande que el de la foto. Saludos


el trafo es realmente grandote,y muyyy pesado.Realmente no se cual es la forma correcta de medir que corriente puede entegar. Lo que hice fue hacer una carga con un alambre de nicrom grueso mientras con un tester media la tencion y con una pinza amperometrica media la corriente. 
Esa prueba la hice por alrededor de 30 segundos, el trafo no calento nada tampoco ruido.
Si alguien me puede explicar cual es la forma correcta de saber cual es el amperaje de este hago las pruebas necesarias.
Por otro lado, suponiendo que pueda entregar al menos 10A. que opinan del circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2016)

ciberbang dijo:


> el trafo es realmente grandote,y muyyy pesado.Realmente no se cual es la forma correcta de medir que corriente puede entegar. Lo que hice fue hacer una carga con un alambre de nicrom grueso mientras con un tester media la tencion y con una pinza amperometrica media la corriente.
> Esa prueba la hice por alrededor de 30 segundos, el trafo no calento nada tampoco ruido.
> Si alguien me puede explicar cual es la forma correcta de saber cual es el amperaje de este hago las pruebas necesarias.
> _*Por otro lado, suponiendo que pueda entregar al menos 10A. que opinan del circuito?*_


El LM723 si bien es un IC muy antiguo, es un excelente regulador, así que si lo armas correctamente te brindará un muy buen servicio.

En el Foro existen fuentes con ese IC muy bien documentadas.


----------



## naxito (Oct 8, 2016)

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php


----------



## ciberbang (Oct 8, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php



Siguiendo lo que entendi de esta pag. el trafo tiene un nucleo de aproxidamente 4 cm de largo x 5 de ancho.
Serian   4x5=20
        20x20=400W
400W/18.5v=21.6A

Esa es la cuenta que saque. De corazon agradesco a todos, sepan disculpar, sus aportes me sirven de mucho.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 8, 2016)

Ya el IC 723 dejo huella, pero ese circuito hace 30 años era lo maximo, conseguias mas de 10A pero, en la actualidad teniendo los 2N3055 mas endebles que antes solo sera un calefactor, a guisar sobre tu disipador.


----------



## ciberbang (Oct 9, 2016)

Gracias zopilote, entiendo, que circuito me recomiendas para armar?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 9, 2016)

La que te recomendaria seria una conmutada (como molan esos circuitos), el  basico  (fig 11 y 12), claro que tendras que desarmar un nucleo de ferrita de alguna tv scr, bobinarla y el resto es pan comido y claro la fuente para el 555 colocar un transistor npn en vez del 530. Y si te gusta mas complicaditos esta su hermano mayor el attila, que tiene display y mucho mas complejo, pero tiene el mismo corazon.
Y si le entras al ruedo con el toro hay mucho mas en la red.


----------



## ciberbang (Oct 10, 2016)

zopilote dijo:


> La que te recomendaria seria una conmutada (como molan esos circuitos), el  basico  (fig 11 y 12), claro que tendras que desarmar un nucleo de ferrita de alguna tv scr, bobinarla y el resto es pan comido y claro la fuente para el 555 colocar un transistor npn en vez del 530. Y si te gusta mas complicaditos esta su hermano mayor el attila, que tiene display y mucho mas complejo, pero tiene el mismo corazon.
> Y si le entras al ruedo con el toro hay mucho mas en la red.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfZ846Te0yg


Me gusta el circuito, voy a ver si puedo traducirlo correctamente para entender mejor su montaje y la construcción de la bobina.
Aprovecho para preguntar tengo muchas fuentes de pc, notebook e impresoras, no podré recuperar alguna bobina
 de ahí?


----------



## Contraband (Oct 10, 2016)

Yo tengo una duda muy parecida al compañero. Quiero una fuente a la cual le pueda variar la tensión y que tenga un limitador de corriente al cual pueda variarlo. El uso seria como fuente de laboratorio en general y también quisiera cargar alguna bateria de moto, auto y camion

Tengo un trafo con 2 secundarios independientes que entregan 14.5vac y 27vac. El secundario de 14.5vac tiene alambre grueso y lo probé con una carga de 12A por unas 2 horas y ningún problema. Por eso mi expectativa es hacer una fuente de  13vdc-14vdc 8a-10a y también me gustaría que tenga otra salida de 26vdc-27vdc 4a-5a (el alambre de este secundario es un poco mas fino)

Buscando encontré algunos circuitos pero no me decido...

¿cual seria mas conveniente?, ¿el que publico el compañero mas arriba?, ¿el que esta en el foro de 0v a 50v y 5a?, ¿este que publico yo?, ¿algún otro?

¿que circuito me recomendas fogonazo?


----------



## zopilote (Oct 11, 2016)

ciberbang dijo:


> Me gusta el circuito, voy a ver si puedo traducirlo correctamente para entender mejor su montaje y la construcción de la bobina.
> Aprovecho para preguntar tengo muchas fuentes de pc, notebook e impresoras, no podré recuperar alguna bobina
> de ahí?


De las fuentes de PC, los que tienen el transformador 35 sirven, probe con el ee33 y no aguanta.


----------



## moncada (Oct 25, 2016)

matiasVA dijo:


> Como andan?
> Es mi primer post en el foro y los saludo a todos porque esta muy bueno
> Tengo un Trafo de 15Vx2 de 3A, voy a usar un 723 como regulador y un 2n3055 de potencia.
> Ahora la duda que tengo es, puedo hacer que regule de 1.2V a 24V?
> ...



Hola. Si no he llegado tarde, échale un vistazo a este esquema en el que han limitado la tensión de entrada del 723 con un zéner de 33v:






http://www.electroniq.net/power-supply/lm723-0-30v-adjustable-power-supply.html

Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 27, 2017)

Muy buen día foristas y felicidades para todos.
Armé este regulador y funciona...sin embargo me puse a estudiar el funcionamiento y no lo entiendo del todo.
En principio pensé que el arreglo de transistores BD140 funcionaba del siguiente modo: la alimentación está directa a los emisores, a la base del transistor de arriba va a través de una resistencia, con lo cual al recibir tensión ese transistor comienza a conducir y polariza al de abajo a través de la unión colector-base.
Sin embargo la base del transistor de abajo está unida a través de una resistencia de 100 Ohms al pin 10 del integrado, que sería la salida... como se controla la tensión de salida? Cómo es que trabaja ese arreglo de transistores?
Si lo pienso al reves, la salida del LM723 polariza al transistor de abajo cuyo emisor está conectado directamente a la alimentación, comienza a conducir entonces y polariza al 2N3055 pero entonces... qué hace el de arriba?
Gracias desde ya por quitarme estas dudas. Me gustaría poder leer cómo funciona el circuito.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2017)

Hola, Q1 funciona cómo detector de sobrecorriente. al aumentar ésta por el valor establecido, Q1 conduce, bloqueando a Q2. Por lo tanto la salida se verá reducida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2017)

Q2 es obviamente el driver de los 2N3055 manejado doblemente desde LM723 y también desde Q1 cómo limitador de corriente, cómo te indica Roberto.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 27, 2017)

Bien...entonces, no hay corriente entrando al pin 11 del LM723 sino al revés, lo que sale de ese pin polariza a Q2?
Cuando Q1 conduce... yo veo que está mandando corriente al pin 11... es correcto esto?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2017)

Buscate la hoja de datos del 723 para entenderlo mejor, estas bastante confundido




El diagrama interno te ayudara a entender como esta conectado


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Dic 27, 2017)

Gracias pandacba... sucede que no nací con esto y de grande entenderlo se pone difícil... A ver...
La salida (10) va a Vcc con una resistencia... yo sé que el circuito funciona porque lo he ensamblado, pero a pesar de eso no entiendo qué demonios pasa...
6 es una tensión de referencia que recibe el regulador, variable a través de VR1.
Vc no encuentro qué es.
Vz es una tensión de referencia interna del propio regulador. En este caso entiendo que no se usa pues va a masa.
Si en un transistor PNP la corriente circula del emisor al colector, al conducir Q1, está polarizando a Q2... ¿verdad? de qué manera lo bloquea?


----------



## chclau (Dic 28, 2017)

Se puede empezar tarde o temprano, aunque tarde sea mas dificil para la mayoria. Por otra parte, hay quien empieza mas temprano y abandona.

La mejor manera de NO abandonar es como dice la cancion, despacito, pasito a pasito. Eso, y querer la electronica, cosa que supongo que ya tienes si quieres empezar.

Toma la hoja de datos del 723 y trata de analizar uno de sus circuitos de aplicacion mas simples. Mejor aun, antes de meterte con el 723, tienes que tener bien firmes los conceptos de como funciona un regulador lineal.

Incluso en la Wiki tenes un articulo que te lleva por los dos primeros pasos, desde como regula un Zener, a un regulador simple transistorizado, sin realimentacion.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulador_de_tensión

El paso siguiente es aprender como funciona un regulador lineal con realimentacion.
https://www.mouser.com/pdfdocs/linear_reg_basic_appli-e.pdf

Supongo que si buscas aqui mismo en el foro tambien encontraras no pocos temas sobre la teoria de un regulador lineal.

Despues de haber aprendido esos tres pasos, desde regulador zener a regulador transistorizado sin y con realimentacion, puedes empezar a buscar sobre esquemas de proteccion tipicos, de sobrecorriente y de sobretension.

Desde ya te digo que es un camino largo, pero si tienes paciencia iras viendo los frutos y entendiendo .

Una ultima observacion, un circuito analogico es diferente de un circuito digital. En un circuito digital una entrada a masa generalmente es porque no se usa. Pero en un circuito analogico, conectar el Zener a masa es darle un camino a la corriente del emisor, a traves del Zener, a masa. Esta muy lejos de ser algo "que no se usa".
Saludos y exitos en tus estudios.


----------



## sergisat (Jul 31, 2018)

Buenas noches, tengo una fuente de alimentación Sadelta PWS-12220N que lleva un LM723 y cinco 2N3055.

La cuestion es que cuando le pido una corriente considerable veo como se calientan unicamente dos de los cuatro 2N3055 que estan en la parte posterior, montados en el disipador. Como si unicamente funcionaran dos de los cuatro transistores.

El esquema es muy parecido a este:




https://www.pocketmagic.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/PSU723s.jpg

El cableado de las bases, emisores y colectores estan todos unidos entre ellos. Lo que veo es que no lleva resistencias en los emisores, es decir, los emisores van directos a la salida.

He medido tanto los que se calientan como los que no se calientan y me dan la misma medicion por lo que parece que estan todos bien.

¿Alguna idea de lo que puede estar ocurriendo?

Había pensado en ponerles una resistencia de 0.1ohm y 5w entre los emisores y la salida directamente como en este esquema que os he adjuntado porque así es como he visto el resto de esquemas de fuentes de este tipo.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

*Éste mismo tema-problema se trató hace un par de dias* , mide los transistores desoldados y vuelve a armar con las resistencias cerámicas de 0,1 Ohm 5 Watts


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 31, 2018)

sergisat dijo:


> Buenas noches, tengo una fuente de alimentación Sadelta PWS-12220N que lleva un LM723 y cinco 2N3055.
> 
> La cuestion es que cuando le pido una corriente considerable veo como se calientan unicamente dos de los cuatro 2N3055 que estan en la parte posterior, montados en el disipador. Como si unicamente funcionaran dos de los cuatro transistores.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don sergisat , estas 100% correcto en poner los resistores de ecualización de curriente en los emissores de los transistores serie (2N3055) .
Una dica es poner resistores de 0,22 Ohmios X 5W en cada emisor , cuanto maior es ese valor ohmico mejor es lo apareamento , pero eso tiene un limite practico porque la quieda de tensión en els no debe sener mas elevado que 1,2Voltios.
Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Ago 1, 2018)

¿sergisat, puedes poner esquema electrico y circuito del que realmente tienes?


----------



## DealTech (Mar 1, 2019)

Buenas noches, amigos encontré esta tarjeta parte de una fuente basada en el LM723, le falan algunos componentes, como el transsitor de potencia y un trimmer, pero tengo una duda en las conexiones a la entrada hay dos cables blancos marcados con una B que no se que va allí, y en la salida dos pines marcados con +S y -S que tampoco se que va ahí. Quisiera que me pudieran orientar de antemano gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2019)

Los cables negros va al transformador para ver mejor haría falta una fot por la parte de las pistas.
El transistor es uno cápsula metálica TO3 puesto por la parte inferior con su disipador


----------



## DealTech (Mar 1, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Los cables negros va al transformador para ver mejor haría falta una fot por la parte de las pistas.
> El transistor es uno cápsula metálica TO3 puesto por la parte inferior con su disipador



El transistor de potencia lo tengo claro puede ser un 2N3055, y ahora viendo la foto las salidas no son "S" sino -5 y + 5. Me falta ver que se conecta en los cables blancos marcados con una B.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2019)

Uno de los cables blancos va al diodo quemarcaste capacitor de filtro y un  R a la alimentación positiva del 723, pero el otro va ala salida, asi mismo el capacitor esta conectado entre el diodo y la salida.
Habría que sacar el diagrama completo para enterla un poco mejor, el otro cable blanco desconcierta.

Es evidente que no es una fuente variable si no una fuente que se ajusta a un  valor y se deja en el, por otro lado el preset que valta asociado a unos de los terminales de medio.
Tenes idea de que aparato era esa placa?
Bueno al parecer se trata de  una fuente de 12V 1.7A


Los terminales sentrales no son 5V es una S +S -S, la que se corresponde con sense, es para compensar las perdidas en los cables


----------



## DealTech (Mar 3, 2019)

Pero igual pudiera colocar unos potenciometros externos y dejarla ajustable para una fuente de laboratorio verdad?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2019)

Si, sería reemplazar el preset que esta presente por un pote del mismo valor
Es curioso lo que hace, el 723 se alimenta de una fuente auxiliar en 1/2 onda y toma la salida como masa


----------



## DealTech (Mar 3, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, sería reemplazar el preset que esta presente por un pote del mismo valor
> Es curioso lo que hace, el 723 se alimenta de una fuente auxiliar en 1/2 onda y toma la salida como masa



Lo que me falta saber cual es el voltaje de los dos bobinados.


----------



## dunelvis (Jun 5, 2020)

Hola amigos aquí le dejo el diagrama de esta fuente que estoy construyendo, cuando la termine les diré como trabaja, tengo pensado montarle 4 tip35 en la potencia.


----------

